# Mullet



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone fishing mullet with hook or castnet? Reports here on east end of the Choctawhachee Bay are poor


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Neither one for me, But I did catch 42 with my dip net 2 days ago. I headed them up in a 4' hole area, then quickly dipped them up before they all swam out. Tried it again, but it didn't work out as well. That's a 54 qt cooler with 27 mullet.

* My Bad, my cooler is a 70 qt, not 54 qt.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

that's pretty darn good considering what I'm hearing in the areas I fish. I know a commercial castnetter and he's having a little trouble filling orders. It could be a situation where certain areas are just on a down cycle right now. Who knows, maybe he water is too warm in my end of the bay.
I might try hitting a hole at daylight for a couple of hours next week and see how it goes. I do love the sport of catching with hook and line.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Nothing going on in Milton.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I corrected my cooler size, it's a 70 quart, not 54qt. Anyway, I got them on Escambia near highway 90 in a spot I know. I get some sheepshead out of it too, but not any this year, I usually go to it for scooping up bull minnows, small pinfish and a few peter mullet using the crab net. Sheepshead ruined my 10' spread bait caster last year. I bet I could have gotten about 100 mullet the other day if I had it, there were hundreds there that day. I guess the smallest I got was maybe a half pound and biggest up to 2.5 pounds each, average about 1.5 pounds each. Not spectacular, but they ate good. I gave them all (cleaned and filleted) to friends and neighbors and we kept 12 fillets for us. So everyone was happy.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

CurDog you had a very good mullet trip for sure. A special hole is one to protect even if others fish it as well. I fish where everybody else does with hook and line. Have never used a castnet for mullet. 
I give them away as you do and dressed more often than not. Have started freezing a small pack or two of fillets now and then and they eat just fine. Of course fresh is best but that's the case with any fish.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks. I like to mullet fish with hook/line/cork too, and did wonder if I'd caught more with a pole that day since there were so many in it. I bet I could have but guess I won't know for sure. I'm satisfied with what I caught tho. And I still might try a pole there one day? 
I found it a few years ago using a bait net to catch pins and bulls. Then 1 day I caught a few mullet in it, then the sheepshead started staying in and around it. I found out that last year, when I threw the net in it for baitfish, apparently there were lots of sheepshead too big for that net, they shredded it up something bad, I need another bait net, lol. It was either the mullet or the sheepshead that apparently wallowed that hole out as it is now? Because it used to be 2.5 to 3 foot deep, now it's at least 4' deep in low tide, maybe 6' at hi-tide. And you have to have a sweet vidalia onion on the side with fried fish. Even better, a vidalia onion and a cathead bisquit. Used to eat that for lunch will fishing the river back in the day. Anyway, good luck on the mullet, maybe you can get into a mess of them soon.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I swapped nets with a younger guy this week. He builds docks and said Mack bayou is full of the silver mullet. He hasn't seen any large mullet other than 4-5 at a time. I went by a dock off Brooks street that holds mullet regularly. Saw 8-10 hanging out under the dock. I threw the net a few times just seeing how my shoulder would do. That went better than I expected. Now I'm depressed because I have a net I can throw and can't find any fish.


----------

